# Pre-Easter joyride NE of Moosehead Lake, ME.



## bigbog (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a few pics from today's (4/22/11) joyride up in mid-central Maine.
Nothing special, temps in upper 40s.  Rain expected Saturday...followed by warmer temperatures = last drive up there without my Xterra wearing mud-terrains.
*Zoom in on pic #2:  looking SW over Moosehead Lake..down at Squaw Mtn, just outside of Greenville.  A few  snow-filled, vacant, trails of the now abandoned ski operation...


----------

